# Your Bird Feeder Or Bird House Projects



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

As some of you already know, I absolutely love bird feeders and houses.

I would love to know how many of you have made one?

Will you share some pictures of some you have done?


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish I still had the pictures, but one of my first projects was a 1 board bird feeder. I made it out of cedar, and I seem to remember chickadees needing a 1 1/8th inch hole. Sorry for the no pics


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

If this is too much for this website then I apologize! This was literally the only pic I could find of the bird feeder. Please pardon the body art


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I made these a couple years ago to put out in my perennial garden. Still look new even after 2 winters and a summer.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I have made suet feeders a few years ago. From plans from one of the usual grocery store wood magazines. One of those easy projects to give as gifts that actually might get used (or hung in the garage if given to my in laws).

The kids have made birdhouses in scouts using the cedar fence picket plans.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Not I, but check out LJ John and his extreme birdhouses. I don't think they get much better than him.


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

I made this one several years ago. It doesn't look quite as good now but the birds like it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Well,,, since you asked… 
Here's just a FEW of the several hundred I made and gave away.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have any pics, but I will say that watching birds use your feeders and houses is incredibly satisfying. When you hear 'peep peep peep' out of a house and see a little head peak out when mom comes back with a gnat it's just wonderful. I have some scrap plywood siding and plan on making a couple of bat houses this spring, too. Go simple, natural colors if you paint, don't put a landing perch on the outside - they don't need it and it invites squirrels, don't worry about tight joints, don't make them too big cuz they have to fill that space with nesting material. Just have fun.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

This was my one and only attempt. I'm not a big fan of bird feeders. They seem to attract birds…............


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Not very filling but very satisfying.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure this counts? http://lumberjocks.com/projects/31364 Wasps built a nest in it but no birds ;-( I built one for each of the grand kids at the time. I think they have had one or two tenants ;-)


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Whisper, don't see a thing wrong with the body art. No need to apologize for it.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Only ones I've made but plan on making some different ones come spring, and maybe a bird feeder or 2


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so loving seeing all of these! THANK YOU!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I used to have a bat house but my idiot neighbor shot it with his shotgun claiming they were Vampire Bats. In a unrelated story his F150 never ran again and nobody was able to figure out why….... ROFL


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

It's a Ford what else needs to be said.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

woodbutcherbynight, 
The few will know what you mean. Lets hope your neighbor is not a LJ. Vampire bats??? They are like 12 LB.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is THE BEST BIRDHOUSE BUILT EVER, BY ANYONE IN THE WHOOOOOOLE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

These were done after consulting the Audubon Society's Information. I.E. Screened Bottoms on the feeders so the seed doesn't Hold Moisture and Rot. The larger one has a Removable Seed holder for Cleaning. The 2 Level one is one I put together from Scraps but also has a screened bottom.

I also don't like using the standard Metal Hooks Or Eyes to Hang them. Too much strain on them, they're going to Bend or Break sooner or later.

I drill Holes in the Top or Sides and the Polypropylene Hanger goes in & under the Top and then joined inside by a Metal Wire Tie, inside and under the Top. 5 Years now and they're still there.

The Barn Swallow Bird House has the Proper Size Opening & a Removable Back for Cleaning.

The Bat House was VERY Specific as to the Build & Locations. Unfortunately NO BATS.

The "Sparrows" one was a small 4"x4"x 1.5" Deep solid bottom and I Put some "Bedding" material nearby so they could build their Nest. Worked Great!

After 2/3 days they had NO Concern that I was even near them. Same as the Barn Swallows. One Chick had a habit of Falling out (or Getting Kicked Out) of The Sparrow's Nest, quite often..

There might have been a reason for that. It WASN'T a Sparrow! Forgot the name but it's a Bird that lays an egg in other Birds nest and let's them take care of it.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Rick : Good on you mate.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*madts:* Thank You Kind Sir!!

PS: You're Right About Thor & Odin!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

YOO HOO! Cricket! Where Are You! ....LOL.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Rick, too cool.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I recall this young possum being chased by 100's of flies trying to lay their eggs on it as it was obvious his/her mom had died before it had matured. I grabbed some lawn pesticide and sprayed it with it, resulting from all those flies leaving it along. Never forget as it was running it's course, it looked backed at me and gave me a wink. 
That was precious. Off course as far as the fly clan is concerned, I am the biggest A-hole ever lived!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

mrjinx007:

Thank you also! Had a look at your Web Site. *OUTTA SIGHT!! *

Love that Office Desk! Worth Every Penny!

Regards: Rick

EDIT: I guess you Posted while I was doing this. "gave me a wink" *Absolutely Precious! *


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

These are the same two Guys as in the Picture Above.

It's 4/5 Seconds after the one above.

Mom & Dad ran into each other on the way to Feeding the Kids.

*"Right Place. Right Time" *

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

These are all so incredible. I seriously need to figure out how we can get a like button on here!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

OH HI Cricket! No Like Button Please. MONEY!! ....LOL….

You know Before "Coffee Shop" got to be a "Taboo Place" we had MANY Members starting Photo Threads in there. Some of them where AMAZING!

Also "Hobbies". Fishing was a good one, Model Aircraft & Boats was another.

Oh well. Maybe one of these days.

Rick


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

this bird house i made and actually won the contest here on lumberjocks.










here is the link if you want to see the rest of the pictures http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51397


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

OH! That's Wonderful GRIZZ! Congrats!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Can the Birds use orbitz on that thing?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Here are a few that I have done ! http://lumberjocks.com/cranbrook2/projects


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope these birds don't default on their mortgages or we will have another real estate crisis! Awesome work.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Then this Guy comes along and puts away More Seed in 15 Minutes than All The Birds do in 3 Days!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Rick, put hot chili pepper seeds in the bird feed. Squirrels don't like it and will leave it alone.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Mr Jinx- next time you douse an animal with poison, please use a powder. The liquids will penetrate skin and at least cause discomfort, if not kill the recipient. Louse killing compounds are powders for this reason. I know of a guy who found he had body lice on his genitalia, and used a spray product. Results were that the pests were gone, but he got a huge rash, nearly fatal.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Dark_Lightning, the opossum was on the run and distressed. I wasn't about to get too close to it and the spray bottle was the only thing nearby.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51116


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

*Joe in Tenn-* I like the idea of the houses built like log cabins from trimmings. Seems like I always have a ton of those after every project.

*Rick-* Those are Cowbirds that lay eggs in others nests. Usually the cowbird chicks are larger and throw the host's chicks out of the nest. Forcefully restraining myself from political comment here.

*John-* Looked at your website. Wow!

I've built several mundane bluebird houses out of cedar, only to have starlings enlarge the entry and take them over. The next batch will have oak fronts.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dark:* "Rick, put hot chili pepper seeds in the bird feed. Squirrels don't like it and will leave it alone."

Thanks Dark! Never would have thought of that.

Probably to busy putting them on my "Pasghetti". ...LOL…

*John:* Nice to see Your "Bird Hotels" again. Haven't seen you for a while.

*gameygeezerKen)* Thanks for that Info. SUPER Signature Line!! I'll believe the "Vibrant" Part, but not the "Broken Down" Part! ;-}

I'll bet the Women head for the washroom to check their Lipstick when YOU show up at The Party!

OOPS! Forgot about "The Warden". ....LOL..

*hairy:* I thought it was a Propane tank! Then I looked at your Project. YIKES! That's a lot of work! Nicely Done!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This one is about 3 years old. A Buddy and I were Fishing at the side of an Old Dead End Road Casting into a WEEDY Pond. The Telephone/Power Line ran Parallel to the road.

This Guy I Presume is a Hawk of some kind. He Blasted in from nowhere and just sat there Chomping on his latest Hit.

I should of got a Long Shot of the Power Line. There had to be 30/40 Pieces of Fishing Line, Floats, Lures Etc. Hanging from the line. I guess they didn't know what an Sidearm Cast was . ...LOL..


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Than You Kindly.


----------

